# Kalkaska-Grayling???



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Just wanted to know how much snow you have up their, Around the bear Lake area, brother-n-law has a cabin around Dingmans. Thanks


----------



## bluefin75 (Dec 30, 2007)

Too much for you to get back to that cottage in that silverado:lol:


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Not the reply i was looking for, You just better put me on some fish when i come down in January. I'LL worry about how much snow is back by the cabin! P.S. Shouldnt you be posting in "Florida Sportsman."


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

we have about 3ft on the ground, trails look grat from what i see. has not been to many riders out yet. trails should be great!


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Rode, Irons, Cassy, Meskic Saturday. It sucked. Lots of snow, but lots of sleds to tear it up. I will not be back out with my machines until there is more snow.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Cadillac area was a little better this weekend.. There's lots of snirt just about anywhere you go tho some spots it was pretty bad. We did ride around Higgins to Greyling and around/back down and it wasn't terrible but wasn't great. Lots of woop-di-woops so I'm a little sore but we managed 273 miles over the weekend.


----------

